# Egg sharing question regarding cf gene



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello ladies 
I'm wondering if any one can help me, my screening for egg sharing came back that I have the cystic fibrosis gene apparently very common as many as 1 in every 25 people   thankfully dh doesn't have this issue so we won't have a baby born with cf, I'm just wondering if any of you no if any clinics in England accept egg donors with cf carrier gene? I'd really like to help a lady aswell but can also see why they may not accept but surely if I'm matched to a couple where the man doesn't have this mutated gene their baby would also be fine 
Any advice appreciated 
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I think the issue will be that they wouldn't routinely test the man for this as there would usually be no need xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply I thought it would a long shot, I just hoped XX


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Worth enquiring


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

If they are sperm sharing or using donor sperm, it's possible you could be taken on.

From my clinic's website:

What is 'sperm sharing'?

Sperm sharers partners are eligible to go through a standard fertility treatment such as an IVF treatment cycle at a significantly reduced cost. *Blood tests are required prior to sperm freezing to screen for disorders such as Cystic Fibrosis that the donor would have to pay for*. When the sperm sharer (donor) has completed the donation cycle their partner can then proceed with a heavily subsidised treatment cycle. The process is carried out anonymously with the sperm sharer and recipient never meeting.

It's not to say clinics will take you unfortunately, but it's a possibility. Don't ask, don't get


----------

